# Suicidal hindus riding a train.



## wrkrsunite (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry if someone already has posted this, but the search engine didnt show it so......go on YouTube and watch the video titled " crazy train riders", ( im on a phone so no link). So much for bragging about riding suicides.


----------



## Sunorbit (Jul 30, 2012)

Hahaha, they're either brain damaged to the extreme or just really high and groovy zen lunatics. Either way, they're real in every sense of the word. I bet they throw a killer party too. Hah.


----------



## Sunorbit (Jul 30, 2012)

there's the link


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Sunorbit said:


> Hahaha, they're either brain damaged to the extreme or just really high and groovy zen lunatics. Either way, they're real in every sense of the word. I bet they throw a killer party too. Hah.


 
Not zen, not Buddhists. Probably not something I would do, at least not right now, later who knows? Though still probably not. Either way, they do not seem to be hurting anyone, so who am I to knock their fun? There are certainly far worse things they could be doing.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I see your video, and raise you two:


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah ma boy does this to avoid the fare sometimes, fuck that ill pay the five bucks.


----------

